# What did you spend your 25€ on for OT?



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 25, 2020)

Need suggestions. Also I’m curious if you spent it on say ark individual instrument, do you get a reduction in price if you want to buy ark later?


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 25, 2020)

Better to keep it all in one thread imho:




__





Best single instrument on SINE?


Got a £25 vouchers from OT (like most of you I'm sure) - I'm interested in using it for buying a single instrument. Which should I get?




vi-control.net





Maybe a moderator can merge this thread into the other one?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 25, 2020)

Ty


----------



## nickhmusic (Dec 26, 2020)

I bought the Children's Choir from Ark 2. Incredibly inspiring already, but i was so excited to buy and try it, I forgot to enter the coupon code. Might go for Solo Flute or Solo Trombone next with the voucher.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 26, 2020)

Tableau Solo Sgrings


----------



## JonS (Dec 26, 2020)

Trumpet Ensemble from Modus.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 26, 2020)

I bought the Met Ark 2 Flugehorns. Thick and warm sounding. I hate virtual trumpets they’re often too brash and thin.

Problem. Solved.


----------



## Everratic (Dec 26, 2020)

Celesta Ensemble. I like it so far.


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 26, 2020)

I don't particularly trust SINE as a platform so I just grabbed BOI Timpani for free


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Mucusman (Dec 26, 2020)

Female choir from Modus. 

I spent way too much time listening to demos and YouTube walkthroughs then I should have... all of my contenders were from Modus. 

At first I thought only folks who got the email from OT were eligible to use the code, glad that isn’t the case. 

Thank you, OT!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 26, 2020)

I got Studio Violins from LA Sessions, for 2 reasons: first, I don't have any studio strings and wanted to try some. Second, i didn't want to spend too long looking as there were so many instruments and I would have been happy with most of them, so went with one of the first things i saw


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2020)

Wait, how were we supposed to get those vouchers and what were the prerequisites? I'm an OT customer but never got such a mail.

EDIT: Nevermind, I guess I'm just not eligible.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 26, 2020)

nickhmusic said:


> I bought the Children's Choir from Ark 2


+1


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 26, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Wait, how were we supposed to get those vouchers and what were the prerequisites? I'm an OT customer but never got such a mail.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I guess I'm just not eligible.



If you're not subscribed to the newsletter, that could be the reason you didn't get one. The code was: "*OT-holidays-2020" *just try out if it works for you or not*.*


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> If you're not subscribed to the newsletter, that could be the reason you didn't get one. The code was: "*OT-holidays-2020" *just try out if it works for you or not*.*



Try it out where?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 26, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Try it out where?


Orchestral Tools website. Select a instrument that is in the sine player. Go to checkout, when you get to the last the screen, enter the code and $25 is taking off the price


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Orchestral Tools website. Select a instrument that is in the sine player. Go to checkout, when you get to the last the screen, enter the code and $25 is taking off the price



Thanks man! Awesome, I got myself an upright Bass ^^


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 26, 2020)

Babel.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 26, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> I don't particularly trust SINE as a platform so I just grabbed BOI Timpani for free


How were these free?


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 26, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> How were these free?


24€ for just the Timpani before 25€ off coupon. Note that it's from Inspire, not the full Berlin Timpani.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Jotto (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice! Bought Ark1 low strings


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 26, 2020)

I haven’t tried anything Sine yet so I downloaded and installed the Sine player and downloaded Layers and then used the coupon for the Low Flute Ensemble,I’m looking forward to checking this out.

Thanks @OrchestralTools 😘


----------



## chrisav (Dec 27, 2020)

Got myself a copy of Arbos! Really lovely sound, I think I can end up using it for loads of different styles of music


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 27, 2020)

I grabbed the women's choir from Ark 2 and it's fantastic.

The free Majestic Horn SINE "upgrade" though... It's causing all kinds of problems. Constant glitches during the download, and it somehow finished downloading once but wouldn't play. It then locked up the computer and Reaper so badly that I couldn't even end the program or restart the computer. I had to do a hard restart. I'm still not up and running with the horn. So I wouldn't call SINE "stable" just yet.

Somehow the choir works just fine though. Beautiful sound


----------



## easyrider (Dec 27, 2020)

In the end I went for Modus Female Choir....just listened to the demo and thought that sounds cool!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 27, 2020)

I went with inspire 2 harps


----------



## stixman (Dec 27, 2020)

Arbos


----------



## Beans (Dec 27, 2020)

I mentioned this in the other SINE thread, but I picked up the Inspire 1 percussion since I skipped on the Berlin Percussion sale a few weeks ago. It makes me even more mad about it.


----------



## purplehamster (Dec 27, 2020)

Pipa instrument from Phoenix


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 28, 2020)

In Modus, strings have a "sustains wide" and a "sustains quiet" articulation.

Can anyone tell me if the "wide" in "sustains wide" is referring to having a wide dynamic range (like p to ff for example), or maybe a wider stereo image? I've looked around for some details and don't see anything that clarifies it.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Dec 28, 2020)

I've got Hochbaum Organ from Ark2.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 28, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I got Studio Violins from LA Sessions, for 2 reasons: first, I don't have any studio strings and wanted to try some. Second, i didn't want to spend too long looking as there were so many instruments and I would have been happy with most of them, so went with one of the first things i saw


I was thinking of choosing this one as well. How are you getting on with them? Also, how are the shorts?

If I don’t grab this then it’s either the cellos or the C7 piano, I think.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 28, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> In Modus, strings have a "sustains wide" and a "sustains quiet" articulation.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the "wide" in "sustains wide" is referring to having a wide dynamic range (like p to ff for example), or maybe a wider stereo image? I've looked around for some details and don't see anything that clarifies it.


wide stereo image


----------



## Hunter123 (Dec 29, 2020)

What did I spend my money on?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 29, 2020)

galactic orange said:


> I was thinking of choosing this one as well. How are you getting on with them? Also, how are the shorts?
> 
> If I don’t grab this then it’s either the cellos or the C7 piano, I think.


You get quite a few articulations and 5 mics. I also didn't have any smaller orchestra violins, so this was ideal for me. Sound wise I like it, but others are much better judges of violin quality than I am.


----------



## nickhmusic (Dec 29, 2020)

For anyone who is interested, here is the Children's Choir (legato lead, sustain accomp) - set to a piece by a reasonably well-known composer.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 29, 2020)

Michael Stibor said:


> I bought the Met Ark 2 Flugehorns. Thick and warm sounding. I hate virtual trumpets they’re often too brash and thin.
> 
> Problem. Solved.


Those are great.. and also the bass trumpets!


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 29, 2020)

Don't forget to spend it! Also, if you are on educational, it can discount on top. I picked up the Low Brass in Modus, free. It was a fight between that or the Module Female Choir. But I'll likely get more mileage out of the Low Brass articulations.


----------



## EgM (Dec 29, 2020)

Xiao from Phoenix.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 29, 2020)

I got the Inspire 2 solo bassoon. I viewed it as kind of a BWW demo, but I think that's not quite right


----------



## nickhmusic (Dec 29, 2020)

VVEremita said:


> I got the Inspire 2 solo bassoon. I viewed it as kind of a BWW demo, but I think that's not quite right


Yeah, i've been wondering about the Solo Flute, Oboe and Bassoon - but not sure if it's enough on its own as a main solo wind instrument.


----------



## Fox (Dec 29, 2020)

I grabbed the Female and Children choir from Inspire 2. It sounds awesome!


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 30, 2020)

nickhmusic said:


> Yeah, i've been wondering about the Solo Flute, Oboe and Bassoon - but not sure if it's enough on its own as a main solo wind instrument.



The bassoon sounds good, but it only has 2 dynamic layers and is limited to sustain, legato and staccato. Inspire 2 is the "emotive orchestra" and I think the solo bassoon works best in that context. But I wouldn't think of it as an allrounder / potential main soloist. It depends on your needs, of course. I'd rather wait for BWW on Sine to get individual players.


----------



## nickhmusic (Dec 30, 2020)

VVEremita said:


> I'd rather wait for BWW on Sine to get individual players.


that's a great shout - thanks. Yes I think once these instruments hit Sine, it'll be a simple decision. I'll start praying that OT are listening now whilst we're still in a lockdown.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 30, 2020)

nickhmusic said:


> that's a great shout - thanks. Yes I think once these instruments hit Sine, it'll be a simple decision. I'll start praying that OT are listening now whilst we're still in a lockdown.


You guys had a lockdown?


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 30, 2020)

Upright Bass from LA Sessions
Ba dum da dum dum dum dum. Love it


----------



## KallumS (Dec 30, 2020)

I completely forgot you could use the voucher for parts of libraries so I got the forest percussion, I should have got something from Phoenix or JXL to bring the cost down slightly.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 30, 2020)

I completely forgot you could use the voucher for parts of libraries so I got the forest percussion, I should have got something from Phoenix or JXL to bring the cost down slightly.
Thats actually a smart idea dammit


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 30, 2020)

*Weissdorn Wagner Tubas a3 from Ark2..quite nice.*


----------



## Cheezus (Dec 30, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Upright Bass from LA Sessions
> Ba dum da dum dum dum dum. Love it


Your post helped me decide on this one. Sounds great.


----------



## ptram (Jan 1, 2021)

MA2's Contrabass Clarinets. I have them in VSL's BBO Solaris, but here they are pure, with no hint of contrabassoons spilling in. And I absolutely wanted the soft multiphonics!

Paolo


----------



## Fleer (Jan 1, 2021)

Cello Ensemble from Phoenix at full coupon value


----------



## Technostica (Jan 1, 2021)

I went for a Chinese takeaway; Pipa without rice.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 1, 2021)

I got the Gaoyin Suona from Phoenix Orchestra and instantly regretted it. I also lost my sine player virginity and decided I hate it. Slow piece of crap, you click somewhere and you don't know if you misclicked or if something will happen eventually.


----------



## Marsen (Jan 1, 2021)

Xiao Flute, Phoenix Orchestra.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 1, 2021)

Eternal Vocals from Organic Samples. As fun as the JXL a12 trombone is in concept, I have plenty of brass already.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Jan 1, 2021)

After I realized couldn't get both the Gaoyin Suona and the Xun in D I decided on the Low Flutes from Modus (loved the overblowing on the Xun in D, and the ensemble overblowing on the low flutes sounds intense---haven't bothered installing Spline yet though). I think I'll buy the other two eventually, especially if I don't get the Three Body Audio versions first (not sure if their Suona includes Gaoyin Suona---apparently it means "Soprano suona in A and G").


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 1, 2021)

Still no AAX support so I'm assed out.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 1, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> After I realized couldn't get both the Gaoyin Suona and the Xun in D I decided on the Low Flutes from Modus (loved the overblowing on the Xun in D, and the ensemble overblowing on the low flutes sounds intense---haven't bothered installing Spline yet though). I think I'll buy the other two eventually, especially if I don't get the Three Body Audio versions first (not sure if their Suona includes Gaoyin Suona---apparently it means "Soprano suona in A and G").


I wanted low flutes, so I went with "Alto Flutes" from Ark 2.... But I had specifically looked for "alto flute", so I looked right past Modus thinking its only flute patch was the altos flutes+viola!

crap!

But they actually sound like they're doing some similar things, so maybe I didn't miss out too much. But I did end up spending another $9. That's $9 I could be putting toward a new CPU or ram chips! Or CSB/CSS! Or taco bell! ...?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 1, 2021)

I bought the LA Studio Strings. Because after buying Berlin Strings and Berlin Symphonic Strings, I thought maybe, just maybe, I needed more strings.....

No really, I got them because nothing else close to 25E sounded interesting and I just bought Mike's Sunset Strings recorded in the same space. I figured at worst, I could match them if I needed to fill something in. 

Now I have to figure out how to get Sine working on my slave computer. Well, how to get it to see the downloaded libraries on it now that I moved them. This VE Pro thing is turning out to be a lot more complicated with Spitfire Player and Sine now involved. But then, getting Berlin Stings is what started this whole "Maybe I should use my old computer as a slave to my studio computer...."


----------



## Beans (Jan 1, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> But then, getting Berlin Stings is what started this whole "Maybe I should use my old computer as a slave to my studio computer...."


Ha, same here! Berlin purchases got me into VEPro.


----------



## Zamenhof (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm slowly... VERY slowly... building up my Junkie XL brass library. I already had the a12 Horns so this time I bought the a3 Bass Trombones. I was a close race between the bass trombones and the cimbassi.


----------



## AR (Jan 2, 2021)

I bought the solo violin from the Tableau Strings. Funny thing...the player is a good friend of mine back from the university days. Did not knew that, until I read her name on the webpage.


----------



## Ihnoc (Jan 2, 2021)

I got the Timpani - now to work it into the template!


----------



## Vik (Jan 2, 2021)

Couldn't spend those 25€, since I need to reset my password, and still haven't received any repsonse to that request.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 2, 2021)

Vik said:


> Couldn't spend those 25€, since I need to reset my password, and still haven't received any repsonse to that request.


Same here. Ended up registering a second account.


----------



## Vik (Jan 2, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Same here. Ended up registering a second account.


I could do that, I guess, if the discount may be available for everybody – but how easy is it to merge two accounts later?


----------



## Fleer (Jan 2, 2021)

One account only has the $2 Horns so that’s fine.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 2, 2021)

I got the Modus - Jeff Russo, High Shakuhachi in D!


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 2, 2021)

I hesitated between several individual instruments, as I did not want to spend any more money. In the end, I got the female & children choir from Inspire 2 for a whopping 4.80€, it was love at first listen. It will go so, so well with LCO Textures!

Downloading very soon. Thank you OT!


----------



## tosvus (Jan 2, 2021)

JXL Trombones (3). Very nice! Makes we wish for the rest...


----------



## YK47 (Jan 2, 2021)

tosvus said:


> JXL Trombones (3). Very nice! Makes we wish for the rest...


I was thinking to grab some stuff from the JXL. But I installed SINE again today, for 2 hours while downloading layers and a couple other things it was ok, not very snappy but the last half an hour I am having a battle with it, and it keeps crashing. On a 9900KS i9, 32GB RAM, W10.





I may as well just grab the Cinebrass bundle (CORE+Pro+3 Add ons) for 330eu. I wanted JXL Brass since it came out but SINE crashing is such a turn off for such a big purchase. I waited and waited and waited for the issues to be solved by now. I am stuck with whatever is on the Albions I have, and the NI SBrass, whatever is on Kontakt and a few bits and bobs here and there.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 3, 2021)

I tried to use the voucher, but every time I clicked on buy it came up with 'Invalid Input' and took me to the page with my account details.

Oddly it did this from both the sine player and the web based online store.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 3, 2021)

Maenad for me. Nice clangs.


----------



## YK47 (Jan 3, 2021)

Ended up getting the Low Brass Ensemble (Bass trombone and Cinbassi combo) from Modus.


----------



## purple (Jan 3, 2021)

I got the "callendrelli female choir" from Ark 2. Since the coupon stacked with my EDU discount, I got a $54 patch for $15. Not a bad deal!


----------



## Pianolando (Jan 3, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Same here. Ended up registering a second account.



Same here as well. Couldn’t log in, tried resetting the pw but gor no email. Started a new account and got the Thekla harmonium for the voucher, I think I will actually use that eventually.


----------



## Kurosawa (Jan 3, 2021)

The MODUS Woman Choir


----------



## Brian Cho (Jan 4, 2021)

Children’s Choir from Ark2


----------

